# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  dječja imena

## lina1li

da li mi može tko pomoći oko odabira imena, naime, zavjetovala sam se za Božić, da mi Bog podari zdravo dijete, i da ću ga podariti njegovim imenom, zamislite trudna sam, nakon 7 godina.
Najbliže sam Kristian za muško, a Kristiana za curicu.
 :Saint:

----------


## pomikaki

čestitam na trudnoći!

Pogledaj ovu temu, na njoj su linkovi za puno tema s raspravama o imenima, pa možda nađeš još koju ideju...
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45840

----------


## mandy

s obzirom na zavjet ne znam kako ti se sviđa Emanuel/a ?

----------


## jurisnik

Čestitam na trudnoći.
Meni su Kristian i Kristiana jako lijepa imena.

----------


## lina1li

hvala na čestitkama, i još vjerovat ne mogu :shock: 
emanuel/a -interesantano, možda malo teško za izgovor, vidit ćemo kako će reagirat suprug.
 hvala Vam na materijalima za imena.

jurisnik: i ja mislim da su lijepa, ali pokušat ću se još raspitat na tu varijaciju.

žene hvala vam  :Kiss:

----------


## Honey

Čestitam na trudnoći  :Smile: 

Evo dva zanimljiva linka, na kojima možeš pronaći značenja mnogim imenima:

http://www.kastav-crkva.com/imena.html

http://www.imehrvatsko.net/Dobrodo%C...3/Default.aspx

Evo, Teo ili Tea npr. odgovaraju također  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

timotej?

----------


## No@n@

Jedno od ljepših muških imena a i biblijsko je.  Noa

----------


## malo janje

mihael andjeo a i znaci tko je bog :D

----------


## ljiljan@

Meni je Emanuel(a) jako lijepo. (Bog je s nama.) A u vremenu kad su hrvatska imena u Hrvatskoj postala prava rijetkost - što misliš o Božidaru ili Boženi?

----------


## lina1li

Curke, još ne znam spol djeteta, al evo moje liste prioriteta, smatram da su srodni kršćanstvu i mom zavjetovanju za zdravog bebača nakon dugih sedam godina  i još kad bi znala značenje:

-Kristian/Kristiana
-Mihael/Mihaela  (tko je Bog-hvala "malo janje")
-Noa (već ih imamo kod prijatelja), nećemo ih kopirat
-Emanuel/Emanuela 
-Tim (koji časti Boga)
-
-
Toliko sam presretna, a tek sam trudna 3 mjeseca, valjda će ovo ushićenje prestati za koji tjedan, a iskreno se i nadam da će prestati i moj apetit koji žudi za svim kolačima ovog svijeta, mislim da vidim kolač na podu da bi ga maznila  :Naklon:  

užas, idem nešto pojest, cure, hvala na pomoći

----------


## japanka

meni se sviđa tvoj prvi odabir
Kristian/ Kristiana

----------


## Loryblue

od svih ponuđenih imena do sada meni je najlipši tvoj izbor. pogotovo za curicu.  :Heart:  
čestitam ti na trudnoći.  :Love:

----------


## anna-y

Čestitam na trudnoći :D 

Kaže se da dijete svoje ime "donese u ručici", znači kad se rodi.
Tako da bi možda mogla vidjeti koja su imena po kalendaru na termin poroda, ili oko tog dana.

Moja je priča zanimljiva, jer čim sam saznala da sam trudna, nekako sam "znala" koje ime pripada tom malom zlatu.
Potrefilo se da je isto ime bilo na taj termin, te da se na kraju upravo i rodio na taj dan. Njegovo mu je ime bilo suđeno  :Saint:  

Tebi želim puuunnnooo sreće  :Heart:

----------


## kahna

Ima nešto u ovome što piše anna-y.
Nečakinja je trebala biti Petra - rodila se na Josipovo   :Saint:  

Ja sam "rodila" Davida, a ipak je Luka - nemam pojma kako.

Ti biraj, ali i prepusti se prstu sudbine   :Heart:  



I da, cure su predložile Emanuela, meni je predivno Manuela   :Wink:  

Čestitam na trudnoći i želim ti da euforija potraje što duže, nema ništa loše u tome   :Love:

----------


## lina1li

anna-y sad si nas zainteresirala,  zato otkrij nam ime svog zlata.  :Grin:  
Priča je prekrasna.  :Heart:   :Heart:  

Kahna, znači tvoja nećakinja je Josipa, a sin David??? :/ (btw koje mi je prekrasno).

I slažem se da neka dječica "iznesu" svoje ime, ali na tvoj savijet datume približne mom terminu su uglavnom Zaharija, Mojsije, Teodor, Serafina, Gašpar, Mirjam..... i nisam baš sigurna :? 

I da se vežem za tvoju priču kao i što kahna piše za prst sudbine, i ja osjećam nešto slično.

Zavjetovala sam se u crkvi, točno na božićnoj misi, na Kristovo rođenje,  i imam osjećaj da nosim dečkića i možda je baš To moj mali KRISTian.  :Saint:  

Hvala Vam na dobrim željama  :Kiss:

----------


## Enoa

Malo sam se kasno uključila, ali čitajući palo mi je na pamet ime djeteta moje poznanice, Chris (Kris). Meni se jako sviđa.
Moj frajer je Noa.

----------


## Enoa

....joj da.... i od sveg srca čestitam na toliko čekanoj bebici.
Neka vam je sva sreća.

----------


## Zubic vila

Dea, Dorotea, Tea- za curicu, Teo, Teodor za dečka- značenje je nešto u smislu "božji dar"

----------


## maria elena 1984

lina1li,vjerojatno je tvoj mali princ ili princeza već došao na svijet,kako se zove?  :Smile:

----------


## belma

ZAŠTO NE BIH DALA IME  EVA MISLIM AKO BUDE CURICA. DOSTA ZANIMLJIVO IME A NIJE SVAKODNEVNO.

----------


## Puella

U zadnje vrijeme sve vise cujem ime kod bebe: MAK

----------


## maremoni

Da li vam se za curicu sviđa ime Leni

----------


## Lili75

> Da li vam se za curicu sviđa ime Leni



meni da.

----------


## Elly

S obzirom na to da si se zavjetovala za Bozic, moze i Noel / Noelle 
(zensku varijantu eventualno mozes i pohrvatiti u Noela).

_ups, stara tema._  :Embarassed:

----------


## TanjaN

Jako zanimljiva tema.

----------


## Diana72

Teodor (dar od Boga)
Teodora

----------


## Peterlin

> Teodor (dar od Boga)
> Teodora


Evo, Diana me prestigla!

Još imena istog značenja: Donat i Dorotea

----------


## Diana72

Osim Kristiana za curu može i Kristina

----------


## spajalica

zena sad razmislja o torbama za prvasica, a ne o imenu  :lool:

----------


## Diana72

> zena sad razmislja o torbama za prvasica, a ne o imenu


eto sto se događa kad čovjek ne prati datume  :Grin:

----------

